# Pictures @ Thurston Country Fair



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

BELOW: Lily and her awards...not a very good pic... Lily is a Mini Rex...For a year we showed her at a Rex...wow..lol.







BELOW: My nephew, Jacob, holding Lily in our tack area. I'm not sure what he's doing....maybe trying to trance her backwards? Checking her vents? I'm not sure, but this is his fav bunny of ours.! 






BELOW: Savannah in the Best In Show class. Can you see her? She's the broken blue Polish doe to the left of the lady on the right. lol....






BELOW: Savvy (Savannah's nickname) in her cage at TCF. She looks weird...blurry pic..






BELOW: Magic sitting in his cage at TCF. He looks po'ed! 






BELOW: Willow, our Netherland Dwarf, chilling.






AWWW. The costume contest. Below is Savannah's half-bro Pepsi being a bride. Poor guy...lol. He has a different owner but his daddy is also Savannah's daddy! What a coincidence! He's adorable and very friendly!






Well I hope you enjoyed this late pics! lol.


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks!  

Hey, didn't you play Smallcritters, Hop'N'Tail?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

Your Welcome. 



Yea, I still do play Smallcritters. lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh that's cool.


----------

